#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Προπτυχιακά & Μεταπτυχιακά >  > > >  >  >  Μεταπτυχιακό σε Construction Project Management

## yannisbobo

Καλησπέρα σε όλους

Πριν 3-4 μήνες πήρα την απόφαση για μεταπτυχιακό στο πεδίο του project  management στην κατασκευή .Έπειτα από ενδελεχή έρευνα κατέληξα στα  προγράμματα που προσφέρουν τα εξής Πανεπιστήμια : Manchester, Reading,  Loughborough, Birmingham και Heriot-Watt.

Θα ήθελα να μου μεταφέρετε γνώμες και τυχόν εμπειρίες που μπορεί να  έχετε για τα παραπάνω ιδρύματα όσον αφορά το συγκεκριμένο πεδίο.

Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για τον χρόνο σας.

----------

